# Changement de mac --> Boot Camp usb-c



## Giac Giac (9 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment changé de MacBook Pro, je suis passé de mon regretté MacBook Pro 13" mid-2012 (que j'aurais bien gardé vu son évolutivité) au MacBook Pro 13" mid-2017 (de base sans TouchBar avec SSD de 256Go).

J'avais mis un second SSD dans mon ancien Mac, sur lequel j'avais installé Windows avec BootCamp. J'ai récupéré ce SSD et l'ai mis dans un boitier USB-C 3.1 Gen 2 (Storeva Arrow Type C) pour pouvoir booter dessus avec le nouveau Mac. Je n'ai pas trouvé de boitier Thunderbolt 3.

Cependant, quand je démarre en maintenant la touche "option" (anciennement "alt") enfoncée, je n'ai que le SSD interne qui est proposé au boot.
Avez-vous des idées pour rendre mon disque bootable, j'ai quand même besoins d'utiliser des logiciels installés dessus...

P.S : Je ne peux pas faire de partition Boot Camp sur mon mac, j'ai besoins de place sous macOS et sous Windows et je n'avais pas les finances pour prendre un SSD plus gros.


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2017)

Ayant un SSD externe avec une version de Windows 10, ça ne fonctionne qu'avec un boitier ayant une connexion Thunderbolt et impossible avec un cordon en USB 3.0.


----------



## Giac Giac (9 Août 2017)

Je l'ai déjà fait avec de l'USB 3.0 sur mon ancien MacBook Pro avec le même SSD


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2017)

Giac Giac a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà fait avec de l'USB 3.0 sur mon ancien MacBook Pro avec le même SSD


Je serais curieux de connaitre le modèle de boîtier en USB 3.0 et pourquoi tu ne l'as pas gardé ?


----------

